# How much would YOU pay (pic heavy)



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

normally i'd pay $AU20,000, but as its got so much damage and look a bit squishy maybe $AU15,000...? But thats just me and im not a fan of goosenecks and im a sucker for smooth sides.. Why are you asking?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Just wondering if this guy is asking to much for this trailer. I think he is but he thinks he is giving it away.


----------



## red neck happy trails (Jun 13, 2009)

oh.. i'd say about 17,000!  but that would be the hightest i would go.. no more than that ! but mabye lower. hope i helped!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

How much is he asking? Have you compared what he's asking to the prices listed in the paper? Here we have a paper that comes out every two weeks. It contains ads only. Do you have anything like that?

F&R Trailer Sales

Tradin Post Online Classifieds (I see a 1994 2-horse trailer with dressing room, AC and heater for $2800)

Trailers

Trailers


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't pay more than $10k for it! It's gotta lot of damage!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

how many horses can it hold?? 2?

Here in New York, that would go for no more then probably 8 or 9 thousand.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Its a 3 horse. He wants 7,000 but I have been looking online and finding much better deals. I am passing on it. We would have to do to much work to it.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, you can get a pretty nice trailer for 7,000. Good choice on passing it by.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah can find lot better trailers it has a lot of damage and it cost quiet a bit to fix it


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I wouldn't give any more than 4000, it isn't worth it.
Too many people hurting and needing to sell with much better for less.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

red neck happy trails said:


> oh.. i'd say about 17,000!  but that would be the hightest i would go.. no more than that ! but mabye lower. hope i helped!


Wayyy to much for that trailer


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

we just bought a brand new 2010 Featherlite 2 Horse Bumper Pull for just barely over 12K. I definitely wouldn't pay 7 for that trailer, there are just too many good ones out there for sale.

I would definitely check out www.horsetrailerworld.com It is a great site full of trailers to look at and compare. Also, be willing to drive and get your trailer. The people that bought ours came from Pennsylvania to get it, my parents met them halfway in Cincinatti.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Here in Oregon I see around $4,000 for a trailer with that condition.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe 5K.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like 5k is reasonable


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Personally I'd pass just because of the roof damage. Plus your missing a drop down window, that not an inexpensive fix...... This trailer looks like its been through the wringer.. there is just a lot wear and tear seen in the pictures of the trailer - And it makes me wonder what I'm not seeing - ya know? I've seen similar 'like new' used trailers for what he is asking. I'd keep shopping.

Sorry :-(


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

We passed on this long ago. Actually we are in the process of buying a 4 horse slant with a/c and an awning for $6500. Getting a much better deal!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

That is a better deal.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awsome hope you get it


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

we did this is it. it has a little surface rust but that is to be expected of a 15 year old trailer.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i deal with selling and buying trailers all the time now and with the looks of that first trailer i would not even go above $2500 on it....to much work to be done on it....we also redeck horse trailer floors and that's a big factor whether i can get a better price on a trailer


----------



## Coal (Nov 23, 2009)

I think that i would pass . Due to the fact that it may have alot more damage that you dont see.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I just paid $7000 for a 3 horse slant Logan Coach gooseneck, no rust, no leaks, inside with padded dividers, rear and front tack room. New tires. Drop down windows. We bought it in Colorado and drove from Wyoming to get it.


----------

